# Friendly forum football game



## Dubaibound (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone who is interested in joining in on a forum football match please reply with your name. Friends are also more than welcome!

If we can get enough people interested (10 minimum) I will hire out a pitch and arrange everything.


Names Down So Far
Dubaibound - James power
Dubaibound+1 - Dave Robinson


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Dubaibound said:


> Anyone who is interested in joining in on a forum football match please reply with your name. Friends are also more than welcome!
> 
> If we can get enough people interested (10 minimum) I will hire out a pitch and arrange everything.
> 
> ...


Count me in + 1 We play once a twice a week indoor so if you short of a few players let me know. BTW we played a 11 a side game a few weeks ago (well the opposition played we didnt!) at the airport terminal 2, think its called Duabi airport sports club. They had a quite decent pitch with real grass, how ive missed grass burns on my backside from sliding tackles>


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't played in a couple years, but I'd definitely be down for it.

Name: Fahd Chaudhry


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

hey guys - if its not too far from the sharjah side, count me in for footy! what place / time are you looking at? its a fair drive from ajman but im up for it, was playing 2-3 times a week till last month when i arrived back here!


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

hey ..I'm up for this. Count me in


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

Guys

We are already running a friendly 6 a side kickabout every Thursday 7.30 @ Adhaaf in Al Quoz.

If your interested pm your email address and i will add you to the mailing list

Bob


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a few people (5) who would be interested in doing this as well. Let me know when you are thinking of doing this please............


----------



## JohnC2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

I would be up for that. Sound good! Could possible get 2-3 others to join.

John







Dubaibound said:


> Anyone who is interested in joining in on a forum football match please reply with your name. Friends are also more than welcome!
> 
> If we can get enough people interested (10 minimum) I will hire out a pitch and arrange everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

you can add me to that list.

Govind

just let me know when and where 




Dubai Bob said:


> Guys
> 
> We are already running a friendly 6 a side kickabout every Thursday 7.30 @ Adhaaf in Al Quoz.
> 
> ...



Sent you a PM aswell


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is the Expat Forum 'sponsored' team still playing?


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Im defo interested! Count me in , will pm you dubai bob


----------



## NHJOA (Mar 3, 2011)

Dubaibound said:


> Anyone who is interested in joining in on a forum football match please reply with your name. Friends are also more than welcome!
> 
> If we can get enough people interested (10 minimum) I will hire out a pitch and arrange everything.
> 
> ...


Hi 

i just wanted to know if this had happen or not, myself and a collegue from work are dead keen to play some regular football. I'm not a bad player so i won't let whoever team i'm in down..

cheers

Nathan


----------

